# Biggest Scorpion/Smallest Scorpion



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

What is the biggest scorp and where is it from etc - and also what is the smallest?

And anyone keep any monsters? or any miniscules? - pics would be fab


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Biggest, in length, is the flat rock scorpion, _Hadogenes paucidens_ I think, well, males are. I have a couple of tiny baby females. 

I think the heaviest scorp is a Heterometrus sp., they look like emperors. Or maybe its an emp? I have a female emp. 

And I forget what the smallest is.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

are fems bigger than males?


----------



## nighthunte29 (Dec 28, 2008)

there is a sub species of scorpion which is 40cm, they had them in a zoo in holland


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

most the time


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

sharpstrain said:


> are fems bigger than males?


Generally yes. Not in Flat rocks though, males have much longer tails.


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

These are my 2 flatrocks, length of tails easily seen

(male on the right)









under uv light









male (long tail easy seen)









and female with babies on her back









male with tail flat would be around 8inch, female about 6inch


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Heterometrus swammerdami is definately one of the biggest contenders..
Those and Pandinus imperator 'Jungle type' (iirc)
Both genus hold the heaviest scorps
smallest is those of Microtityus sp afaik


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

The smallest is DWA i think, my fave tiny one i can't remember its name but when i get a DWA i will have one, it looks like a tiny androctonus bicolor and always has its tail over its body in pics that i've seen.


----------

